# Moving to Knoxville, Tell me about it



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Just took a job in Knoxville, TN and will be moving there in June. I'm pretty excited about being so close to the mountains and a 2 hour drive to Pisgah, one of my favorite places in the US. I've spent a little time there but don't know the area that well. I have ridden Haw Ridge, IC King, and Norris so I know there is good mountain biking in Kville and lots of options within an hour or two drive. Tell me a little more about the road biking scene there. Are there any clubs/forums I should join? What's the racing scene like? I know there are group rides going out of Cedar Bluff Cycles so hopefully I can get in on those and meet a few riders. 

Also, I was hoping to get a little advice on where I should start looking for a place to live. I'm 28, single, and will be working downtown. I'm pretty nuts about riding but like to get out and socialize as well. I don't want too long of commute to work. I would love to be able to leave out of my place and go on a good ride, road and mountain. If I have to ride 10 miles to get to trails, perfectly fine with me. I have heard for young person, downtown or West Knox is the place to live. Is there any chance of leaving out the door and going on a good road or mountain ride from downtown? What about from West Knox (I'm not exactly sure where West Knox is but I would guess West of downtown)?

Any advice/info/suggestions appreciated. Thanks, Chuck


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Good luck in Knox, brother. Not sure about the Knox area though. If you were coming to Chattanooga, I could help ya out. 

Call a LBS in Knox, and ask them about their rides, and any organizations in the area. That's what I did, and it worked out great. I ride with a club and a couple of shops.

Good luck, and welcome to Tennessee!


----------



## climr (Sep 29, 2005)

Knoxville has a good cycling community and it seems to be growing, especially in the mountain bike area. Be sure and join the knoxvillecycling facebook group.

There are a few clubs with strong roadie population, Knoxvelo (KnoxVelo Cycling Team and Cycling Club) and Southern Cycling Organization. Knoxvelo is sponsored by Cedar Bluff and SCO is Bike Zoo. Tennessee Valley Bikes has the largest mountain bike team in town.

There is some great riding for both mountain and road minutes from downtown. Considering you are working down there and single, I think downtown is a good choice. There is a large trail system (about 30 miles and growing) built by the local AMBC chapter called the "Dirty South" which is just minutes from downtown. Organized rides (A, B+ and B level) usually every Tuesday and Thursday night at the Dirty South. Most road rides from downtown tend to head south or east, and there are some great country roads just minutes from town. Check out the route used by the "Tour de Rocky Top" for some good road route ideas from downtown. Bike Zoo and Tennessee Valley Bikes can also help with routes and club rides that start near town. 

If you are into road racing, the general consensus is that the Cedar Bluff Cycles tuesday night ride is the fastest road ride in town..there are a few STRONG riders in kville and they regularly show up at the CBC ride. 

West knoxville starts at about West Town Mall and goes West out to and including Farragut. Great place to live, low crime, mostly upper-middle class, etc. Plenty of road riding on the west side of town too and close to haw ridge. If you were married with kids, I'd recommend west side of town for sure. 

Good luck, shoot me a pm if I can help.


----------

